# My car got damaged



## Marcuber (Oct 23, 2014)

My car got damaged today, the back door window isn't functioning, and my seatbelt was also damaged on Halloween night, as it doesn't lock, all these by riders.... Would Uber take care of these? Better yet, has anyone had anything damaged in their car by a rider?


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

From what I have read they do not cover damage inside or out.


----------



## Marcuber (Oct 23, 2014)

jakob said:


> From what I have read they do not cover damage inside or out.


What do they cover then?


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Marcuber said:


> My car got damaged today, the back door window isn't functioning, and my seatbelt was also damaged on Halloween night, as it doesn't lock, all these by riders.... Would Uber take care of these? Better yet, has anyone had anything damaged in their car by a rider?


Can you prove somehow that passengers were the direct cause of those damages? How did they damage both the window and the seatbelt? Was it the same passenger that did both? Are you prepared to pay a large deductible and spend a lot of time pushing paperwork around?


----------



## Marcuber (Oct 23, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Can you prove somehow that passengers were the direct cause of those damages? How did they damage both the window and the seatbelt? Was it the same passenger that did both? Are you prepared to pay a large deductible and spend a lot of time pushing paperwork around?


Yes, for the window, the rider scrolled down the window, after I dropped him at his destination, I tried to scroll it back up, but It wasn't moving. That prevented me from working for the rest of the day. As for the seat belt, It was working perfectly, most riders don't wear their seat belts here in Miami, So I couldn't tell exactly when it was damaged, but today a rider tried to wear it, and it wasn't locking, and still isn't.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Marcuber said:


> Yes, for the window, the rider scrolled down the window, after I dropped him at his destination, I tried to scroll it back up, but It wasn't moving. That prevented me from working for the rest of the day. As for the seat belt, It was working perfectly, most riders don't wear their seat belts here in Miami, So I couldn't tell exactly when it was damaged, but today a rider tried to wear it, and it wasn't locking, and still isn't.


Those things still do not prove the rider did something to cause that damage. Now, if you have video of that rider forcefully jamming something into the door frame while he was rolling down the window, that might be a different story.

EDIT: In other words, better chance of getting hit by a rainbow than Uber paying for anything in this case.


----------



## Marcuber (Oct 23, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Those things still do not prove the rider did something to cause that damage. Now, if you have video of that rider forcefully jamming something into the door frame while he was rolling down the window, that might be a different story.
> 
> EDIT: In other words, better chance of getting hit by a rainbow than Uber paying for anything in this case.


Well, I wouldn't speculate and rather for Uber to make the call.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Uber will pay for clean up fee


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

These are both mechanical issues and not something zuber would ever pay for, nor should they. It'd be like asking them to replace a bad engine mount on your car.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Do we really have to go into the _Independent Contractor _thing again?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

If you contact support, they'll tell you to make a claim with your insurance and to have them contact Uber to get the rider's information.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Uber will pay for cleanup fees by assessing it to the rider who caused a mess. They will generally not pay for damage to a vehicle. The vehicle belongs to the driver, not Uber, and vehicle repair and maintenance is the driver's responsibility. The one exception might be if you can prove (such as through an internal dash cam recording) showing the rider deliberately causing damage. Uber would need to know which rider to bill.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Wear and tear , pay out of pocket


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

There goes this weeks profit


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

_Yes, for the window, the rider scrolled down the window, after I dropped him at his destination, I tried to scroll it back up, but It wasn't moving. _

Scrolled?

scrolled
skrōld/
_adjective_

having an ornamental design or carving resembling a scroll of parchment.


----------



## MciDave (Oct 28, 2014)

Brady said:


> Uber will pay for cleanup fees by assessing it to the rider who caused a mess. They will generally not pay for damage to a vehicle. The vehicle belongs to the driver, not Uber, and vehicle repair and maintenance is the driver's responsibility. The one exception might be if you can prove (such as through an internal dash cam recording) showing the rider deliberately causing damage. Uber would need to know which rider to bill.


Brandy, I hate to say this but your completely wrong here, damages caused by a rider are assessable against the rider and Uber will bill the rider for those damages. I'm currently having a fare adjusted from the weekend in which a rider tore off my speaker cover on right rear door, I took pictures of the damage and what it should look like by taking a picture of the left door. I emailed support and when I get the part later this week from Dodge (yeah dealer only part), Uber wants a copy of the receipt for billing purposes.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> If you contact support, they'll tell you to make a claim with your insurance and to have them contact Uber to get the rider's information.


That might work fine in NYC but anywhere else and it will probably result in the driver getting their personal auto policy terminated.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

That's the cost of doing business, equipment breaks, you pay to repair !


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Uh....ok.

So he rolled the window down and it didn't come back up. So other than push the button to drop the window what else did he do to break it? If all you got is him pushing a button to roll down a window I think yer outta luck.


----------



## sochossou (Oct 27, 2014)

jakob said:


> From what I have read they do not cover damage inside or out.


this is why i stopped driving for uber . not a good deal at all. these people are pigs making billions on us.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

My interior has so much scratches it's sickening, but it's too late to quit now, I'm just gonna milk it as much as I can but it's definitely heart breaking when you first discover the damages, after awhile it just becomes the norm


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

jakob said:


> My interior has so much scratches it's sickening, but it's too late to quit now, I'm just gonna milk it as much as I can but it's definitely heart breaking when you first discover the damages, after awhile it just becomes the norm


you become desensitized.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Kind of like a zombie?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Like....drive thru...sure no problem...extra drop off...sure no problem....death metal...sure no problem....thankyou for using uber....NEXT


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

just because a window doesn't roll back up after a pax rolls it down does not mean the pax is at fault, it is wear and tear, and the window just happened to become defective at the point the pax rolls it down. if the pax intentionally tinkered with the window somehow, that's a different, but unlikely, scenario.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Marcuber said:


> My car got damaged today, the back door window isn't functioning, and my seatbelt was also damaged on Halloween night, as it doesn't lock, all these by riders.... Would Uber take care of these? Better yet, has anyone had anything damaged in their car by a rider?


Thats wear and tear. If you're running a Taxi service with a private car, be prepared for you Private car to start driving and looking Like a cab.


jakob said:


> My interior has so much scratches it's sickening, but it's too late to quit now, I'm just gonna milk it as much as I can but it's definitely heart breaking when you first discover the damages, after awhile it just becomes the norm


Starting to look like a cab - had to happen


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Lol.

Rider wound down the window and it broke.

It would have broken anyway.

Not just because a passenger used it.

How old is your car?

There are good reasons why full time experienced drivers tend to have new cars under warranty.

Because stuff breaks when used a lot more than is normal in personal use.

Your car is a business nothing more.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Marcuber said:


> Yes, for the window, the rider scrolled down the window, after I dropped him at his destination, I tried to scroll it back up, but It wasn't moving. That prevented me from working for the rest of the day. As for the seat belt, It was working perfectly, most riders don't wear their seat belts here in Miami, So I couldn't tell exactly when it was damaged, but today a rider tried to wear it, and it wasn't locking, and still isn't.


There is probably something inside the mechanism.

Happens all the time.

I suspect you have not got children.

Sometimes stuff breaks and jams.

Learn to fix it yourself or put the invoics in the "running cost" pile.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Orlando_Driver said:


> That's the cost of doing business, equipment breaks, you pay to repair !


Wrong. Customer is liable for any damage he/she causes. We agree to use Uber as a primary source of recourse. If Uber refuses to pay, we have the right to make a secondary demand on the rider.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Marcuber said:


> My car got damaged today, the back door window isn't functioning, and my seatbelt was also damaged on Halloween night, as it doesn't lock, all these by riders.... Would Uber take care of these? Better yet, has anyone had anything damaged in their car by a rider?


No, Uber wont help you. Yes, people will wear out your car much faster than normal.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Marcuber said:


> What do they cover then?


As little as they can get away with.


----------



## lizf (Mar 13, 2016)

Realityshark said:


> As little as they can get away with.


agreed ...not helpful =((


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

Driver scratches your bumper loading his shit into the trunk, would uber charge pax given pictures and description?


----------

